# Natural gas fireplace



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

I have never installed one, but would like to do one in my basement. Any hints? do the have to be vented? insulated?, any input would be appreciated.....thanks in advance


----------



## rollin stone (Dec 31, 2011)

GIDEON said:


> I have never installed one, but would like to do one in my basement. Any hints? do the have to be vented? insulated?, any input would be appreciated.....thanks in advance




The only thing I can say is DO NOT put an unvented appliance in your house. Call a professional. To much at stake for novice to do this type of work. Think safety.


----------



## woodsrider (Feb 6, 2009)

I have installed and repaired fireplaces for the last 21 years. I would recommend going with a direct vent vented unit if you have enough basement above ground. Vent free fireplaces are ok in certain applications but I don't recommend putting them in a basement. Send me a pm if you have any specific questions I can help with.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

I put a ventless in my basement 7 years ago and have never had a problem. I don't think they would recommend them for basement if they weren't safe. Very easy to install


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

The wife and I are working on a natural gas, direct vent fireplace. We are leaning towards a heat & glow slimline. The bid seems kind of high and I have been thinking about just doing myself. We purchased an antique mantel last year.


----------



## woodsrider (Feb 6, 2009)

Walleyze247 said:


> The wife and I are working on a natural gas, direct vent fireplace. We are leaning towards a heat & glow slimline. The bid seems kind of high and I have been thinking about just doing myself. We purchased an antique mantel last year.


Heatnglo fireplaces are a good name brand product that has been around along time. If you install it your self pay close attention to your mantel clearances that are required for your particular fireplace. If you can read a manual and are fairly handy you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have been reading the manual and it doesn't look too bad. I found out why the bid was higher. They priced a higher end model with higher output and log set. I may have them do the install and finish the rest myself. thanks for the heads up Woodsrider.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Walleyze247 said:


> I have been reading the manual and it doesn't look too bad. I found out why the bid was higher. They priced a higher end model with higher output and log set. I may have them do the install and finish the rest myself. thanks for the heads up Woodsrider.


What is the best and easiest way to vent one, from basement which is all underground


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

I can't really answer this one. I have a walkout basement and happen to be able vent right out that side. 1 90 degree angle and right out the wall. They will be installing Wednesday and I'll post pictures when its finished.


----------



## woodsrider (Feb 6, 2009)

You would have to go as high as possible before going through the wall and put in a window well with real good drainage. The vent cap you would have to use is called a snorkel cap. They come in various lengths to stick above ground. Again i can't stress enough about having good drainage or your fireplace may fill with water. Also check with your inspector to see if they will allow it. You might be able to come out the wall between the floor joist if they are running the right direction and have enough clearance to the pipe. That would be the best option if possible to keep the hole above ground.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

woodsrider said:


> You would have to go as high as possible before going through the wall and put in a window well with real good drainage. The vent cap you would have to use is called a snorkel cap. They come in various lengths to stick above ground. Again i can't stress enough about having good drainage or your fireplace may fill with water. Also check with your inspector to see if they will allow it. You might be able to come out the wall between the floor joist if they are running the right direction and have enough clearance to the pipe. That would be the best option if possible to keep the hole above ground.


Could I go up the basement wall, 8'. then out an existing basement window frame?


----------



## woodsrider (Feb 6, 2009)

You could but then you would have to frame in the window and put some sort of siding on it. Also the vent cap that goes on the outside wall will have clearance requirements for how much space is required between it and the ground.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

woodsrider said:


> You could but then you would have to frame in the window and put some sort of siding on it. Also the vent cap that goes on the outside wall will have clearance requirements for how much space is required between it and the ground.


I,ll check


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Our basement fireplace is finished. I elected to pay to have it installed. The hearth and surround is granite. The mantel is from an old farmhouse circa 1900's. The unit is a heat and glow and we are pleased with it. I would like to have a larger one but we were limited given the mantel dimensions.


----------

